# Wheel Soaps



## Mitch8 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hello :wave:

I'm currently using Auto Glanz Hoops (no problem with it at all) but like most I'm thinking of trying something new.

So what would you recommend?

Dedicated wheel soaps only please :thumb:

Thank you.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I use Ammo Brute wheels soap and love it, but most of the time as my wheels are sealed standard shampoo (whatever I like least in my shampoo cupboard) is used.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

I dont see any difference (or point) in dedicated wheel shampoos compared to regular paint shampoos. If there is any difference please do tell!!!

I just use regular shampoos...tbh I just grab whatever cheap shampoo and thats that.

But perhaps if you want a new one I think Carpro trix snow soap could be what you want.


----------



## tomstephens89 (Jul 17, 2018)

Bilt Hamber Auto-wheel.

The best wheel cleaner there is in my opinion, and that of others. Spray it on, wait a few mins, get in there with the brushes, wait a minute more then pressure wash off.

Wheels will be perfect.

Previously I have used normal bodywork shampoo and elbow grease to get the wheels clean and whilst that method works, it is nowhere near as quick and effective as BH auto-wheel.

I suppose you can't call it a shampoo, its a fallout remover/degreaser product but by god does it work! I will soon be uploading a demo video of it.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

A&J said:


> I dont see any difference (or point) in dedicated wheel shampoos compared to regular paint shampoos. If there is any difference please do tell!!!
> 
> I just use regular shampoos...tbh I just grab whatever cheap shampoo and thats that.
> 
> But perhaps if you want a new one I think Carpro trix snow soap could be what you want.


Same here. I've gallons of some Demon Shine shampoo stuff and use that on my wheels for washing.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Wheel shampoo is generally more aggressive than standard body work shampoo.

Discounting halfords own car shampoo heard its quite aggressive 

I have wheels sealed with C5 wheel Armour and I use AF revolution and it does clean better than Autoglym body work conditioner, Britemax cleanmax, BH autowash that ive tried


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

A dedicated wheel cleaner and normal bodywork shampoo are perfectly adequate :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

HDD brake through is good very similar to hoops tho. 


Gonz.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Tried some of the Auto Finesse wheel soap but wont bother again,normal body work shampoo works just as well for me.


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

I tried auto finesse revolution and wasn't keen, have since been using hdd brake through and I'm happy with it.



Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomstephens89 (Jul 17, 2018)

Heres my review of BH Auto-wheel if you wanted to see how good it is:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I use AF Revolution and I'm happy with that :detailer:


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I use AF Revolution and I'm happy with that :detailer:


Same.....


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

I use Car Pro Iron Foam cut with some normal shampoo currently Meguiars Gold Class as I couldn't be bothered ordering any.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

beatty599 said:


> I use Car Pro Iron Foam cut with some normal shampoo currently Meguiars Gold Class as I couldn't be bothered ordering any.


Really like the Iron X Snow Soap for this use specifically.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

tomstephens89 said:


> Heres my review of BH Auto-wheel if you wanted to see how good it is:
> 
> Bilt Hamber Auto-wheel - The best wheel cleaner there is? - YouTube


Nice explanatory review. I've been using BH Autowheel for some time now and it's superb.
As an added interest, I don't have facilities for a pressure washer all the time so I just use a watering can to rinse off then finish with a mitt or MF cloth and it still works a treat.

Harry


----------



## Timbo84 (Apr 14, 2018)

great gonzo said:


> HDD brake through is good very similar to hoops tho.
> 
> Gonz.


Agreed


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Dooka is awesome


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

not a shampoo but odk rotate with a foaming spray head 10-1 works great on sealed wheels


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

A wheel cleaner is not the same as a wheel shampoo, so don't really understand the suggestions. 

I use either generic car shampoo for general washes, or Carpro ironx snow soap when I want something more aggressive and deep cleaning. Wheel cleaners tend not be needed following a pre wash or snowfoam and pressure rinse, and good shampoo and brushes.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Dooka Wheels is a very good dedicated wheel soap, gentle on all surfaces yet cleans really well.

BH Autowheel is a wheel cleaner, not a wheel soap as such, cracking product though!

Alex


----------



## iannidan (May 4, 2009)

I use Am wheels, seems to do a good job and leaves a small amount of protection behind.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I think you're best spending your money else where in getting the wheels deep cleaned with a good product and time and then sealed well with a good robust product. Then a good wheel cleaner and a pressure washer should see you right and if needed then a splash of paint shampoo and your wheel tools


----------

